# Embedded Youtube Video's Don't Show Up



## FormerlyVintage (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm having a fairly annoying problem, embedded Youtube video's don't show up in posts, it's just blank.

Does anyone else have this problem and/or is there a way to fix it?


----------



## drmosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Django said:


> I'm having a fairly annoying problem, embedded Youtube video's don't show up in posts, it's just blank.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem and/or is there a way to fix it?



works for me. browser/flash issue on your end?


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Feb 10, 2012)

Works totally fine for me.

Make sure you are putting [ youtubevid ] random letters and numbers after the = [ /youtubevid ] 

Without the spaces of course


----------



## Iamasingularity (Feb 11, 2012)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> Works totally fine for me.
> 
> Make sure you are putting [ youtubevid ] random letters and numbers after the = [ /youtubevid ]
> 
> Without the spaces of course




You asskisser 

I like that song too especially the riff towards the end. Best thing ever.

Also featured youtube links do not work unless you remove the "feature" url terms.
Video`s with no permission to embbed do not work.


----------

